# Has anybody else carried a pig



## guzzo (Jul 15, 2011)

View attachment 209417
I was going through some old photos and found this one....as always with me it has a story. 

years back I went out hunting with a friend at Moonie Qld. I was a young fella then who did not have a lot of money so we would both pitch in for fuel and take a couple of cans of baked beans for food and travel the 2 and a bit hours to the property in the hope to get a pig or two. On this day we drove about with no luck for hours before my faithful old dog all of a sudden jumped of the back of the ute with a yip!. It was pitch dark and he ran off into a paddock of thick brigalolw......silence followed.......then the sound of deep grunting in the distant darkness.....I knew this meant a good boar so off I went in pitch black with an old Dolphin torch and a knife....anyhow to cut a long story short I had a fierce battle in the dark where i tripped over and was almost gelded but I ended up defeating the beast.....now.....i was about 900mtrs from the ute where my friend waited with baited breath I am sure.....there was no way we would get the valiant ute in there i thought and this pig was about 90kg and was worth money so with a grunt i hoisted that thing on my back and carried it out....i think I can...I think i can....anyhow I made it out of the bush much to my friends amazement......we cleaned that pig and drove to Moonie roadhouse and waited for the pig Box to open at dawn....it was in the days when there was no tax worries and for shooter we would write Bob HAWKE and nobody would question it hahah...the good old days....Anyhow that pig went 86kg and we got about $90.00 for it.....so it was off to the Moonie Roadhouse (before they have changed it to be a commercial thing that it now is) and we feasted on burgers chips and cold coke and left the baked beans for the next trip.......I love going through my old pics hahah…..Oh I forgot to mention my overalls….my dear old mum used to frequent the lifeline shops for bargains and picked these up for me for one dollar….beggars can’t be choosers so I wore em with pride…haha makes for a gory pic though


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2011)

:lol: I was wondering what you do with those boars! So you can use them for meat?? I thought they were tough old nasty things with bacon like old boots??? Love the pic!


----------



## guzzo (Jul 15, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> :lol: I was wondering what you do with those boars! So you can use them for meat?? I thought they were tough old nasty things with bacon like old boots??? Love the pic!



They exported them to Germany....They end up in restaurants as game meat....the Germans love em....or they did at least back then


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 15, 2011)

They still go out to Germay and other countries. I wouldn't touch one of those old boars, or anything that comes out of the scrub... floodplain sows on the other hand aren't too bad.

Got this fella and 4 others yesterday arvo. This was the smallest but the first i'd shot in 6 months so i made sure i got a photo. Got one big mongrel with nice hooks, i could hardly get any of them on the back of the ute with help let alone carry one lol.







I thought it was easier to wear them like a backpack? Or are you just showing off for the ladies? :lol:


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmmmm I used to hunt for many years, but being only small could not carry just roll and tie the pigs and wait for hubby to find us LOL .....used to take my pigs to the Barcaldine box in the mid 80's before all the red tape...I will never forget rocking up there for the first time in the hz v8 holden ute with Hogs hanging off the side ROFLMFAO there were not many female hunters in those days specially ones who did the box run...disadvantage was I had to make sure the guy/s were there to help lift weigh and hang in the box. Gave up hunting when my Son turned 13 and I handed my team of dogs over to him....He started hunting in the womb, I was 8 months pregnant with him and fell out of a tree(long story)I forgot I was heavier and the branch broke, had a hell of a time explaining the gash above my knee to the Dr PMSL.....those were the days........


----------



## Renenet (Jul 15, 2011)

"Has anybody else carried a pig?"

Only Guzzo could have started this thread. Great stories. I hope you get a few more!


----------



## guzzo (Jul 15, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> They still go out to Germay and other countries. I wouldn't touch one of those old boars, or anything that comes out of the scrub... floodplain sows on the other hand aren't too bad.
> 
> Got this fella and 4 others yesterday arvo. This was the smallest but the first i'd shot in 6 months so i made sure i got a photo. Got one big mongrel with nice hooks, i could hardly get any of them on the back of the ute with help let alone carry one lol.
> 
> ...




Haha Gordo....i like to wear them like a shawl....haha......Great pig you got there BTW.....It is amazing what one will do when out camping and starving and carrying a pig means the difference between baked beans and warm water and a huge burger,chips and a cold coke.....



CrystalMoon said:


> Hmmmm I used to hunt for many years, but being only small could not carry just roll and tie the pigs and wait for hubby to find us LOL .....used to take my pigs to the Barcaldine box in the mid 80's before all the red tape...I will never forget rocking up there for the first time in the hz v8 holden ute with Hogs hanging off the side ROFLMFAO there were not many female hunters in those days specially ones who did the box run...disadvantage was I had to make sure the guy/s were there to help lift weigh and hang in the box. Gave up hunting when my Son turned 13 and I handed my team of dogs over to him....He started hunting in the womb, I was 8 months pregnant with him and fell out of a tree(long story)I forgot I was heavier and the branch broke, had a hell of a time explaining the gash above my knee to the Dr PMSL.....those were the days........



they were the days Crystal



Renenet said:


> "Has anybody else carried a pig?"
> 
> Only Guzzo could have started this thread. Great stories. I hope you get a few more!



Well I am tossing up between fishing ,going for a bowhunt or vacuming and mopping

I have also carried a deer.....or most of it anyway....I shot this from 60 meters ....we had it made into sausages...fantastic meat.


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 16, 2011)

I carry pigs but only the succulent little ones that fit in my camp oven. Num num num num.

When I was out at Cobourg I shot a few hundered of them, sanctioned by Parks and TO's because there was no-one else there to control them. I just left them where they fell and a few days later the others would be back to eat them. Bang bang bang! After a couple of weeks the whole mob was dead and the recovery of the swamps was beautiful to see.

I dropped a huge sow in a paperbark swamp 1.5 km from the sea. Two days later she was gone with just a huge drag mark going all the way to the beach. A big saltie liked the smell and took it home with him!


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 16, 2011)

60m with a bow?!?! I'm impressed with myself when i can shoot something at that distance 

Wild pigs are disgusting creatures. I can't understand why anyone would want to eat one from the scrub. The last one i shot was busily eating a dead horse when i nailed it and the rest of them stank of rotting carrion!



guzzo said:


> Haha Gordo....i like to wear them like a shawl....haha......Great pig you got there BTW.....It is amazing what one will do when out camping and starving and carrying a pig means the difference between baked beans and warm water and a huge burger,chips and a cold coke.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timantula (Jul 16, 2011)

yep ive had many on my back after some awesome hunting in the marlborough sounds new zealand on my mates 3500 acre property..... hunting out the back door.. fishing out the front door....


----------



## MathewB (Jul 16, 2011)

This thread makes me want to go hunting, my dad used to hunt rabbit and fox when he was a kid back in England. I also know a couple of guys that go hunting for boar/pigs, so many good stories.....


----------



## swan91 (Jul 16, 2011)

well actually yes... she was a 350kg large white pregnant sow.. i was working at a piggery and the poor girl had her leg broken by a pen mate.. she was about 5 days away from farrowing and 3 people had to carry her out of the pen to the farrowing shed, so that she could be not bullied anymore and 2 days later she was killed and the piglets were removed by Cesarian.. the distance between the pen and the farrowing shed waas about 50 meters.. which is quite a distance when she refused to stand up, and all we had was a hose under her flank held by two people on each side and a person at the front lifting her chest.. it took about 4 hours.. but we got there in the end..


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 16, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> 60m with a bow?!?! I'm impressed with myself when i can shoot something at that distance
> 
> Wild pigs are disgusting creatures. I can't understand why anyone would want to eat one from the scrub. The last one i shot was busily eating a dead horse when i nailed it and the rest of them stank of rotting carrion!



Gordo the little ones are only eating milk. They are sweet as!


----------



## timantula (Jul 16, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> 60m with a bow?!?! I'm impressed with myself when i can shoot something at that distance
> 
> Wild pigs are disgusting creatures. I can't understand why anyone would want to eat one from the scrub. The last one i shot was busily eating a dead horse when i nailed it and the rest of them stank of rotting carrion!


 most of the wild pork ive shot with mates is some of the best meat ive eaten.... most of them went on the spit..... well all the ones ive shot in new zealand...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 16, 2011)

timantula said:


> most of the wild pork ive shot with mates is some of the best meat ive eaten.... most of them went on the spit..... well all the ones ive shot in new zealand...


I can honestly say that in all the years of my hunting and naughtily supplying pigs for Hungy's and spits as well as the box, I believe that it depends on the country and feed the pigs have been on. In 24 years I only ever killed and ate one pig without penning and feeding first. She was a young sow living and caught off the freshwater swamp, she was in beaut order(not too fat, just smicko)she had no rank smell and was solitary. By the looks she had not had a litter nor was she in pig, absolutely melt in the mouth gorgeous pork. I have been to mates places over the years where they have used pigs on spits that have just tasted "wild" to me, I spose it gets down to taste. I dont like wild duck either yet enjoy farmed duck. And feel free to correct me guys, I reckon boar meat is just rank(working boar) in comparison to Barra(cut boar)meat. To me it even smells stronger(entire boar) roasting(could be just me though)
Crystal


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 16, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Gordo the little ones are only eating milk. They are sweet as!


 


timantula said:


> most of the wild pork ive shot with mates is some of the best meat ive eaten.... most of them went on the spit..... well all the ones ive shot in new zealand...



I've eaten sows off the floodplain in a ground oven with countrymen and they tasted great. And i've penned a couple young boars from the scrub when they were piglets and raised them up. They were the best pork i've ever eaten. But these big boars... just the smell on some of them! And then to see what they ones in the scrub eat... I'm never letting any of that near my mouth lol.


----------



## guzzo (Jul 16, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> I carry pigs but only the succulent little ones that fit in my camp oven. Num num num num.
> 
> When I was out at Cobourg I shot a few hundered of them, sanctioned by Parks and TO's because there was no-one else there to control them. I just left them where they fell and a few days later the others would be back to eat them. Bang bang bang! After a couple of weeks the whole mob was dead and the recovery of the swamps was beautiful to see.
> 
> I dropped a huge sow in a paperbark swamp 1.5 km from the sea. Two days later she was gone with just a huge drag mark going all the way to the beach. A big saltie liked the smell and took it home with him!



Wow Steve, I bet you have seen some sights.....I went to Coburg on a work trip.....amazing place



waruikazi said:


> 60m with a bow?!?! I'm impressed with myself when i can shoot something at that distance
> 
> Wild pigs are disgusting creatures. I can't understand why anyone would want to eat one from the scrub. The last one i shot was busily eating a dead horse when i nailed it and the rest of them stank of rotting carrion!



The arrow passed straight through and was stuck in a bank 15 mtrs behind. I make sure my arrows are SHARP....the deer just looked around for a bit and for a second I thought I missed. there was another one standing beside it and they were both looking around....then mine put it's ears back and it laid down and was dead....I love to hunt my own meat and have had a few arguments with people who think me cruel....I just say watch any African documentary and see lions kill.....i think my dear would have preferred an arrow any day.



waruikazi said:


> I've eaten sows off the floodplain in a ground oven with countrymen and they tasted great. And i've penned a couple young boars from the scrub when they were piglets and raised them up. They were the best pork i've ever eaten. But these big boars... just the smell on some of them! And then to see what they ones in the scrub eat... I'm never letting any of that near my mouth lol.



I have eaten them off sorghum crop....we were out camping and I cut the backstraps off...sliced them into fillets and rolled them in cup - a- soup and fried them in a pan.....it was just a fancy feast!!!



AMS05 said:


> well actually yes... she was a 350kg large white pregnant sow.. i was working at a piggery and the poor girl had her leg broken by a pen mate.. she was about 5 days away from farrowing and 3 people had to carry her out of the pen to the farrowing shed, so that she could be not bullied anymore and 2 days later she was killed and the piglets were removed by Cesarian.. the distance between the pen and the farrowing shed waas about 50 meters.. which is quite a distance when she refused to stand up, and all we had was a hose under her flank held by two people on each side and a person at the front lifting her chest.. it took about 4 hours.. but we got there in the end..



Domestic pigs get so huge....I would have not been carrying that....


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol Guzz i've posted that pic on FB, a friend commented 'Animal cruelty more like it!! You should be very proud..........? ' and then defriended and blocked me lol. I hate greenies.


----------



## guzzo (Jul 16, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Lol Guzz i've posted that pic on FB, a friend commented 'Animal cruelty more like it!! You should be very proud..........? ' and then defriended and blocked me lol. I hate greenies.



Ok Dear!...I am glad im not on facebook..I am sure i would be blocked too...this forum is as hi tech and social as I go.....I am a bit of a hermit haha....in any case at least the pig and deer went to good use


----------



## cement (Jul 16, 2011)

I did a trip to the back country in New Zealand where we flew up into the bush and hunted deer on foot.
we would walk for 4-5 hrs up mountains down gullies in pristine country. We would gut and cut a flap of skin from the back and then cut the hindquarters free, cut out the backstraps and put them in the cavity of the hindquarters and wrap the flap around between the legs and tie it. Then carry that out over our shoulders with a leg each side of our neck.
We brought out about 100 kgs of venison after 6 days. carrying a rifle and the deer for 2 hrs back to camp was full on, but by the time you have a big feed and a few beers, a good sleep, your ready to go the next day!


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 16, 2011)

cement said:


> I did a trip to the back country in New Zealand where we flew up into the bush and hunted deer on foot.
> we would walk for 4-5 hrs up mountains down gullies in pristine country. We would gut and cut a flap of skin from the back and then cut the hindquarters free, cut out the backstraps and put them in the cavity of the hindquarters and wrap the flap around between the legs and tie it. Then carry that out over our shoulders with a leg each side of our neck.
> We brought out about 100 kgs of venison after 6 days. carrying a rifle and the deer for 2 hrs back to camp was full on, but by the time you have a big feed and a few beers, a good sleep, your ready to go the next day!



Nice mate. Nothing beats catching your own dinner. And Gordo those greenies forget that everything they eat is killed, except the vegies which they eat ALIVE or burn/ boil to death!!! Ha ha ha.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 16, 2011)

Best Pork I ever tasted, was Wild Boar, fresh killed by my mate in Portugal, marinated overnight and cooked by his Chef.....indescribable

Oh, and carried one over the threshold once....never again


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jul 16, 2011)

Ahhh..yes..the good ol' days!...Out back FNQ..

Also have some photos that I will have to scan of Camarla Station S.E of Wilcannia N.S.W..Pitty X Bull arab dogs chase & kills. Chopper collection, cleaned & gutted pigs.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jul 16, 2011)

Never carried a pig out of the bush, but I have carried the back legs of a wild bull home before. They were bloody heavy enough after a couple hours hiking.
I also had to carry my XR 400 out of a gully before, about 100m which is further than I would have liked.


----------



## timantula (Jul 16, 2011)

View attachment 209554
View attachment 209555
View attachment 209556
View attachment 209557
View attachment 209558
here's a few pics of my outings..


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 16, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Never carried a pig out of the bush, but I have carried the back legs of a wild bull home before. They were bloody heavy enough after a couple hours hiking.
> I also had to carry my XR 400 out of a gully before, about 100m which is further than I would have liked.



You should have ridden the bull back to the car then shot him.


----------



## timantula (Jul 16, 2011)

can anyone please tell me why my pics come up just as attachments and not the actual pic?


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 16, 2011)

Nope 



timantula said:


> can anyone please tell me why my pics come up just as attachments and not the actual pic?


----------



## unseen (Jul 16, 2011)

off topic but i shoot alot aswell, just pigs are scarce on my parents station and cant find any old pics atm, if i do ill throw them up


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 16, 2011)

I used to like roo until i started shooting wallabies for locals. They are so stinky and filled with worms that i can't loook at a macropod fillet the same now.


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 16, 2011)

Animal meat rarely looks great, it and the worms are why we cook it. I love a pit cooked wallaby (grevillea pteridifolia "fern leaf grevillea") put on top of the meat before covering just gives a great tang to the meat. And after a 4 hour slow roast the worm issues are concluded.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jul 16, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> You should have ridden the bull back to the car then shot him.


He was a bit toey for that mate, some idiot had already put a 30/30 round into his gut a few days before hand, I was just out to finish the job.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 16, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Oh, and carried one over the threshold once....never again



Gold


----------



## SouthSydney (Jul 16, 2011)

Went out Piggin' start of last year with a childhood friend at short notice (was in town for a funeral). 
First time I'd been, this one isnt as impressive as the others in this thread, but still... It was good fun. Although I had to turn around, block my ears, close my eyes and go "la la la la la" while it was being killed... 
I cant remember how much it weighed or if we even weighed it. But we dragged it back to the car, bled and gutted it, and went home... It became his dogs breakfast the next day.

First pic is when we got home with one of the dogs who helped catch it, second pic is the next day with his (my friend's - not the dogs :S ) two nephews next to it (excuse the sideways pic, forgot to rotate it).


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Jul 16, 2011)

I went bow hunting once, with my stepbrother and his friend. I shot a deer and made Steven carry all 130kg of it back to the ute 6 kms away  Tasted amazing. Although, I don't remember what happened to the rest of the meat...


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 16, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> He was a bit toey for that mate, some idiot had already put a 30/30 round into his gut a few days before hand, I was just out to finish the job.



You wanna try walking through country where the locals only have .22s and shoot the local buff anyway. Just makes them cranky. I,ve had that ugly choice between getting out of the sea to face the buff or stay in and keep an eye on the 3 metery that's been moving up.

And I'm with you on clowns who dont finish the job. Gotta understand the process you're involved in.


----------



## guzzo (Jul 16, 2011)

Allies_snakes said:


> Ahhh..yes..the good ol' days!...Out back FNQ..
> 
> Also have some photos that I will have to scan of Camarla Station S.E of Wilcannia N.S.W..Pitty X Bull arab dogs chase & kills. Chopper collection, cleaned & gutted pigs.



Scan those pics



Miss_Kaos said:


> I went bow hunting once, with my stepbrother and his friend. I shot a deer and made Steven carry all 130kg of it back to the ute 6 kms away  Tasted amazing. Although, I don't remember what happened to the rest of the meat...



Anything with a bow is agreat effort ....let alone a deer


----------



## Renenet (Jul 17, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I hate greenies.



Hey! Most people who know me would probably call me a greenie, but I don't have any problem with people shooting ferals as long as it's a quick, clean job. I'd like to learn how to do it myself. The fewer ferals running around the better. Shoot as many of them as you like.

I also don't have a problem with people shooting kangaroos if they plan to do something useful with the remains. For starters roos are not in short supply. Plus it would be hypocritical of me to criticise because I eat and enjoy kangaroo. If I'm going to eat any meat, I'd rather pick something that's less stressful on our Aussie environment than a herd of cattle. It's a happy coincidence that roo, in my opinion anyway, tastes better than beef.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 17, 2011)

A little off topic but speaking of pigs, I couldn't resist this one. These two animals belong to a friend of mine. I wonder if cross breeding is possible...lol...
Warning picture below is a little bit graphic


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 17, 2011)

pmsl- what would you call it? a shig or a peep?


----------



## timantula (Jul 17, 2011)

View attachment 209681
heres another interesting cross breed...lol


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jul 17, 2011)

Many years ago a mate had a border collie dog that was good on pigs. One day a local farmer that we knew called us up as they were harvesting thier corn crop & said big pigs here, so we went in after pulling up the harvesting contractor from shooting them & bugger me dead this little collie dog pulled down a large sow. We took her back to a large unused concrete water tank & threw her in there. the rest of the pigs they shot were taken to the box & came back at an average of 124kg.
The large sow that we kept had piglets & we had to make her a few ounces heavier to get the piglets from her as she would have eaten us. The piglets grew up & got eaten, they where very nice indeed. It is illegal to keep wild pigs now so we don't do this anymore.

By the way I am sure that the pigs that are sent overseas from the box, are bought back to Australia via Hans Suasages.

Cheers
ian


----------



## Snowman (Jul 17, 2011)

How young were you when you shot your first boar? My old man at 6 or 7 years old NSW...


----------



## timantula (Jul 17, 2011)

Snowman said:


> How young were you when you shot your first boar? My old man at 6 or 7 years old NSW...


 i started shooting/hunting at 9yo shot my first pig at 12, plenty of goats,1deer,possoms,rabbits,ducks b4 my pig..


----------



## guzzo (Jul 17, 2011)

Snowman said:


> How young were you when you shot your first boar? My old man at 6 or 7 years old NSW...



Great pic there...shot my first one at 17 and my first with a bow at 19.....


----------

